# Rotary Valuation



## Doddicus (Sep 29, 2012)

Please help

My father passed down to me a Gold Rotary watch and wondered if anybody knew how much this watch would be worth...he bought it in Jersey from a jewellers many years ago and said it was expensive.

He's told me to sell it and ive looked all over the internet to try and find a match but to no avail.

Could anybody on here please help.

On the rear of the watch it has a 4 digit code - 9871 if that helps


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

We do not do valuations on this forum, but a photo might help with an opinion or two.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if its hallmarked (solid gold) , its worth its weight in gold (literally whatever gold is going for that day) , if not and its just plated it will have very little value.


----------



## Doddicus (Sep 29, 2012)

i'm sorry i will put a photo on for an opinion...thankyou


----------



## Doddicus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Doddicus (Sep 29, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/8043463708


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Not sure that would be solid gold?


----------



## Doddicus (Sep 29, 2012)

i cant find a hallmark only the 4 digit number on the rear....ive searched through various sites and cannot find any rotary to match it


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

going on that photo and if it has no hallmarks its gold plated and has little value , if you want to sell it put it on ebay with 99p start and no reserve and see where it goes , rotary have made literally thousands of different models over the yrs with inflated RRP's , that you cant find another online means very little and adds nothing to its value as they are a low tier 'pump out by the millions' brand.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Would many years ago be 1990's, perhaps 1980's,nice chrono, without hall marks it is plated, nice watch.


----------



## Doddicus (Sep 29, 2012)

it was bought in the 90's when in Jersey


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

As it says on the dial, it's a chrono alarm, meaning it's a definitely quartz. Even in the original size (3264 x 2448) version of the image it's not possible to see if the text at the bottom of the dial (just above the "120" text) says "Swiss Made" or something else.

As mentioned above, if the watch is hallmarked gold (i.e. the case is solid gold) then the watch is worth its gold scrap value and no more. If, as is more likely, the case is gold-plated base metal or gold-plated stainless steel then it's perhaps worth about Â£30-40 if Swiss Made and around Â£10-Â£15 if not Swiss Made.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Doddicus said:


> it was bought in the 90's when in Jersey


At a guess I would say it cost your Dad about Â£120, now worth about Â£50 - Â£60


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with the 99p start price and see where it goes. I wouldn't hold out for a large figure though. You may want to read some of the tips about taking good photos of watches on this forum to help you get the best price for it


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, Rotary is a well known but not very desirable brand, so secondhand it's never going to be worth very much. Like most things, any watch is worth what someone else is willing to pay for it; if contestants on the BBC's Bargain Hunt thought about that more often more of them might make a profit 

If you want more info on the watch itself (eg exact date, plate microns, calibre, etc) Rotary itself could help; 020 7434 5500.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

RTM Boy said:


> Unfortunately, Rotary is a well known but not very desirable brand, so secondhand it's never going to be worth very much. Like most things, any watch is worth what someone else is willing to pay for it; if contestants on the BBC's Bargain Hunt thought about that more often more of them might make a profit
> 
> If you want more info on the watch itself (eg exact date, plate microns, calibre, etc) Rotary itself could help; 020 7434 5500.


Rotary are an inexpensive brand compaired to Rolex and Omega, but are actually very good, with excellent after sales and service.Quite often you can pick up a model for half price, only to see the same model a few months later back up to full price. If you pick them up in the likes of Argos clearance for about 1/3 price you will never go wrong, I have picked up models in this way reduced from Â£125 to Â£29.99. So happy hunting Rotary fans.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

They weren't to bad in the 60s imho


----------

